# MOT reminder



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Just noticed there is an insurance reminder, however most insurance companies already send a reminder anyway

What would be much more help would be an MOT reminder, how about it?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

True. Some independent garages do this now if you are a regular but if not then its hit and miss really. Fortunately for us, both of the cars fall for MOT in the same month so one of us is likely to remember!!!

If you have it done by Audi they normally stick a little sticker in the corner telling you when its due or you could stick the sticky on the MOT certificate on your glovebox lid on the inside so no one sees it except you when you open the GB.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

its amazing how many people i know that have forgotten about their MOT, i dont think its that hard to remember but when you think it might be about due you would have a look i would of thought and if it has run out and you havent been caught get it done quick and if your a bit early then you know to book it in, i suppose a letter through the post 4 weeks before would be a handy thing though


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

I drove round for 2 wks with out MOT  
What IF!!!!!!!!! Thank god nothing happened! 

Wendy


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Slipped my mind too. Wouldn't have remembered if Audi hadn't rung.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It was actually aimed at the mods, as a feature of the forum

How about it Kev?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You checked your user profile recently


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could you not put it in your diary/calendar, electronic or paper...??

Or is that just a girl thing...??

:?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Nem said:


> You checked your user profile recently


Cheers Nick, how cool is that 

Only one......................what do I do about the other 2 cars and two bikes :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

phodge said:


> Could you not put it in your diary/calendar, electronic or paper...??
> 
> Or is that just a girl thing...??
> 
> :?


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

That would require us (men) to be organised and sensible

Next you'll have be suggesting we read instructions


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My MOT place normally sends me a note to remind me. But I think this is a good idea. Mine runs out at the end of March as does my tax... :wink:

Cheers Nick :wink:

Rich 

PS Login thing seems to be sorted. Ta.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> You checked your user profile recently


Nice addition [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

